# Varmints Inc. crow calls



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Made these up for another site, just thought Id share with ya.
Mark
Spalt maple/mesquite toneboards









Bacote/osage orange toneboards


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking calls Mark!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

As always they are nice looking for sure ! When I get some money I'll be ordering one of them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice calls Mark !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Couple of not so well done sound clips:


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Replaced the maple one with osage boards and new sound clip.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice sounding crow calls,Mark. Why did you change them I didnt get to here the mesquite one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They are all awesome but that Osage/Bocote really catches my eye. Nice work Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. The mesquite was ok, but the more I stared at it, the more I hated it lol. The block I cut the boards from ended up pretty grainy as I was cutting the MT2 taper that seats into the barrel. It sounded pretty good, but I think one of the boards sounded dead and robbed the call of the sharpness I like in the sound. Gotta have that crisp bark in a crow call imo, and a most of that depends on the toneboards.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, question answered, now another one, are those teardrop flutes on the top one?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes. I have a little mill I used to cut 4, 5/16" teardrops around the call just for fun.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*I like them !!!*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I saw that too Ed.... But I did not know what to call them. I like I like.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They really set the look of the call off nice Mark. The call sounds great ! I use an extremely old P.S. Olt that was my father-in-laws from way back and never could find one that sounded like it. Your's has the sound that I prefer. Great job.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, hey Bones, Darrel Gibson has schooled me on these for awhile now. He has given me a ton of knowledge, but I still have a ways to go for sure. 
I have an Olt and bunch of other older crow calls. I just got in my head that I wanted to build a wood toneboard crow call because thier is very few guys doing it. Now I know why.... its a pain in the arse lol
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lonehowl said:


> Thanks, hey Bones, Darrel Gibson has schooled me on these for awhile now. He has given me a ton of knowledge, but I still have a ways to go for sure.
> I have an Olt and bunch of other older crow calls. I just got in my head that I wanted to build a wood toneboard crow call because thier is very few guys doing it. Now I know why.... its a pain in the arse lol
> Mark


 One can only imagine. I've worked with veneers for years and they can be a lesson in frustration. While not the same thing, that thin little sheet of wood can be a pain ! Whatever you're doing is working obviously.


----------

